# Employment Pass



## tmubashirpk (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,
I have been in talk with an employer for a potential job in Singapore, but the employer does not have any registered office in Singapore, I was going through the website of Ministry of Man Power, there is an option for such employer that they can apply for employment pass using a local sponsor.

Can any one guide me what companies offer such sponsorship, can registered employment agencies render such services to my employer.

Thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can only get a work visa for a Singapore-registered company. If your employer does not have (or want to register) a Singapore office, they have to get another company to hire you (and then sell the services to them). I am not sure if employment agencies offer such service - better ask at company incorporation services <Snip> for advice. Please not that this will not be a cheap solution.


----------

